# Breeders in NYS and New England



## jclongchamp (Apr 8, 2018)

My retired husband finally said he was nearly ready for a poodle. It has been 15 years since I have been brown poodleless! Looking for a late spring/early summer litter and close enough to Burlington, VT where we could visit potential breeders. We would also consider the right adult poodle.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Wispynook was on my short list. Beautiful dogs, excellent socialization of pups. They are in Readsboro, Vermont.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

What size?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You didn't say what size poodle you are looking for, but if a standard then I would recommend my boy Javelin's breeders Delana and Mark Severs (Madela Poodles) in Connecticut near New Haven. Their foundation dogs are Ale Kai. Javelin is a grandson of Mikimoto.


----------



## jclongchamp (Apr 8, 2018)

*Standard Poodle!*

Of course a Standard Poodle! Thanks for the information.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i'm terrible on geography, so i have no idea if this falls within range, but take a look at poodles de grenier. a truly serious breeder working on the issues of diversiy in poodle breeding. located in upstate ny.


----------

